# 1998 Altima Fuse box Diagram



## yudd (Sep 7, 2004)

My radio stopped working along wihtthe clock, and i lost the cover to the fuse box so if someone has a pic of the fuse box cover with the diagram, *that would be great*!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i dont have one handy, but you could try checking each and every fuse to see if its blown...


----------



## proot (Jun 28, 2004)

IGN Blower IGN Blower IGN A/T BAT RR BAT RR
15A Motor 15A Motor 10A Control 20A Defog 20A Defog

IGN Air IGN Engine IGN Electron ACC Mirror ACC Audio
10A Con 10A Cont 2 10A Parts 10A 10A

IGN Turn IGN Meter ACC Cig BAT Stop 
10A 10A 10A Lighter 15A Lamp

IGN Fuel IGN Engine ACC Wiper BAT Hazard
15A Pump 10A Cont 3 20A 10A Lamp 

IGN Fuel IGN Airbag 
10A Injectors 10A 

BAT ROOM IGN Engine ST Starter
10A Lamp 10A Cont 1 10A Signal

IGN ABS
10A Cont


----------



## proot (Jun 28, 2004)

I really hate when it I spend all that time formating and the package thinks
it knows better. Did M$ right this software?


----------

